# Marzocchi DJ series



## hardtailll (Apr 14, 2006)

wats the ranking 

is 1 the best and 3 the worst or vice versa


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

1 is best.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

I also think that now for '08, the "DJ2" takes the place of the old "DJ3" and the "DJ1" is probably coming to the US finally, but probably just as a relabeled "DJ2". 
was that enough of """" """"" " " " "" for you?

btw, that is only my assumption as I find it odd that they would only offer the long trusted DJ2 in Quick-release only.


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

thats why im gettin an '07


----------



## mesier (Jun 5, 2007)

BikeSATORI said:


> I also think that now for '08, the "DJ2" takes the place of the old "DJ3" and the "DJ1" is probably coming to the US finally, but probably just as a relabeled "DJ2".


You right, this is indeed.


----------



## SublimeJason (Jul 31, 2007)

So next year I can call my 07 DJ3's................08 DJ2's


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

no. next year you can call your DJ3's Dj4's ..... sorry....


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

Marzocchi is way to confusing my dj3 is a dj.. what this year
What is it last year


----------



## K4m1k4z3 (Jan 5, 2007)

Oh hay guise!!! What's teh difference between 2008 Zocchi DJ1 and DJ2??? I can't find any except that DJ1 has black stanchions, weights 200g less and costs a lot more. *confused*


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

K4m1k4z3 said:


> Oh hay guise!!! What's teh difference between 2008 Zocchi DJ1 and DJ2??? I can't find any except that DJ1 has black stanchions, weights 200g less and costs a lot more. *confused*


External compression and rebound adust, alloy steerer vs steel steerer and rebound only.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

snaky69 said:


> External compression and rebound adust, alloy steerer vs steel steerer and rebound only.


and 20mm thru axle too. '08 DJ2 (old DJ3) only comes in Quick-release apparantly.


----------



## mesier (Jun 5, 2007)

In other words, it become high-priced and worse.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

mesier said:


> In other words, it become high-priced and worse.


huh? which one?

I would assume the price of the DJ2 would drop significantly. And yes, the DJ2 became worse... but the DJ1 is now available in north america apparantly so that makes up for the model changes.


----------



## mesier (Jun 5, 2007)

Ok, not high-priced. But I'll never buy DJ-2 '08. Name "DJ-2" was always meaning quality, strong and good shock absorbing. But now its name like fake, imho. 
While DJ-2 '07 still available in CRC, need to get it, if you want good fork with good discount.
I can't say somethings about new DJ-1. I need to examine some technical data more attentive.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

my proto fork is definatly the best dj fork. pics later if you want.


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

JBsoxB said:


> my proto fork is definatly the best dj fork. pics later if you want.


i want.
especially if it is the "best dj fork"


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

asianprideryder said:


> i want.
> especially if it is the "best dj fork"


z1 stanchions
alu steerer
alu internals
dj crown/lowers



















$350 if anyone's interested btw :thumbsup:


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

You should tell urbanfreerider. He wants the best, remember?


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

XSL_WiLL said:


> You should tell urbanfreerider. He wants the best, remember?


:ihih:


----------



## K4m1k4z3 (Jan 5, 2007)

BikeSATORI said:


> and 20mm thru axle too. '08 DJ2 (old DJ3) only comes in Quick-release apparantly.


I saw 20mm '08 DJ2.









-from Marzocchi site.


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

well, brad kinda explained the whole situation about the dj series to me today, but my short term memory kinda sux, so excuse me hah

basicaly (if i remember everything correct) 
the dj1 is last years 4x, with the dj lowers and a couple other things are switched around
and the dj2 is completely different. oh, and as brad says, the dj2 now has kool stickers that show chicks wit boobs haha
both are now made in taiwan, instead of them being made in italy.

so wat im thinkin is, buying a dj1 would be like buying a lowered 4x with dj lowers....and uh probably a couple other things im missing but oh well hah.

anyways.....i got my dj2 today and it looks sick.
cant wait to finish my homework and cut the steerer tube so i can slap it on!
thanks alot brad!!


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

asianprideryder said:


> well, brad kinda explained the whole situation about the dj series to me today, but my short term memory kinda sux, so excuse me hah
> 
> basicaly (if i remember everything correct)
> the dj1 is last years 4x, with the dj lowers and a couple other things are switched around
> ...


excellent. what DJ2 did you get, and what did you have done to it? and.... if you're cutting that steerer tube.... you know, you may as well cut those pesky disc tabs off too! haha. :thumbsup:


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

BikeSATORI said:


> excellent. what DJ2 did you get, and what did you have done to it? and.... if you're cutting that steerer tube.... you know, you may as well cut those pesky disc tabs off too! haha. :thumbsup:


07 dj2 in white.
and im thinkin of takin off the stickers and slapin on the mankind stickers that came wit my new seat...to kinda match it up.
and its at 65mm
and satori.....brand new fork+cutting up the lowers....=aaaaaaaah!
id be scared enough just cutting the tabs off my old dj2


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

asianprideryder said:


> 07 dj2 in white.
> and im thinkin of takin off the stickers and slapin on the mankind stickers that came wit my new seat...to kinda match it up.
> and its at 65mm
> and satori.....brand new fork+cutting up the lowers....=aaaaaaaah!
> id be scared enough just cutting the tabs off my old dj2


cool. 65mm is a nice number. Be sure to double check those crown pinch bolts often, when my fork was new they came loose extremely easily, like they were just seating or something, but no probs now. Also, do NOT overtighten the 20mm axle pinch bolts on the lowers. Those are known for breaking easily when hacks with wrenches crank on them too much. They just need to be nice and wrist tight, just overly snug like. 

and cutting the tabs is no biggie, if you trust your hand. First thing I did when I got my Rebate new earlier this summer... and I will contintue to do with forks with mounts that I don't need. Same with pesky unused cable stops... it's like a pet peeve I've developed or something.

oh yeah, btw, what psi's did brad recommend you put in the fork? or did he recommend anything?

And take the stickers off for sure, they gotta go! Post up some pics once you have some.


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

BikeSATORI said:


> cool. 65mm is a nice number. Be sure to double check those crown pinch bolts often, when my fork was new they came loose extremely easily, like they were just seating or something, but no probs now. Also, do NOT overtighten the 20mm axle pinch bolts on the lowers. Those are known for breaking easily when hacks with wrenches crank on them too much. They just need to be nice and wrist tight, just overly snug like.
> 
> and cutting the tabs is no biggie, if you trust your hand. First thing I did when I got my Rebate new earlier this summer... and I will contintue to do with forks with mounts that I don't need. Same with pesky unused cable stops... it's like a pet peeve I've developed or something.
> 
> ...


thanks for the reccomendations, got the same ones from brad too hah
and well, i do trust myself, but at the same time, if i get one little thing wrong, i get pissed to no end lol
and he said at my weight, i dont really need to pump it, but i CAN if i wanted to. (im only 110 lbs)
and ya 4sure.
this weekend is a dedicated work weekend for my bike and car 
so probably pics tomorrow or somthin like that...if i can finish this freakin homework!


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Maybe I should go home next weekend to do work on the bikes and cars. I should've gapped the new plugs... but I was in a hurry and just tossed them in.


----------



## MulletManIzzy (Oct 1, 2007)

*08 DJ3's*

I just got the 2008 Mullet, and it came with 08 DJ3's. I really like the ride of them, but they could be a bit stiffer. Im only 145lbs, and they sag a little more than i would prefer. But super stout even though.


----------

